# Overall a Good Dust Collector



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

I have a dust deputy and a shop vac… how would you think this compares?
Have you used it with a planer? I'd love something a little stronger with a small footprint.
Ellen


----------



## mnguy (Feb 4, 2009)

I have a DC from Penn State Industries that appears to be the same or similar model; a 1 hp single stage, but with a canister filter vs. the filter bag. It does a great job on all my machines, including my Rigid planer, when hooked up directly and with a short length of hose. Ellen, you will find that the much higher cfm's of a dust collector will do a much better job with your planer than a shop vac.

Note also that replacing the bottom bag with a poly bag will reduce your cfm somewhat, vs. the fabric filter bag. But, since the lower bag is filling with dust, the air flow area difference will be pretty small.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

thanks for the Review


----------



## live4ever (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks for the review Aaron. I've been seriously considering this DC - the price is very tempting. Couple of questions for you if you don't mind:

Are you moving it machine to machine or are you going to try longer runs of hose?

Looks like you are using 4" flex?

How loud is the thing?


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

I bought this model a few years ago and have been happy with its performance. With the exception of the fact that when using it with my Delta planer it has a tendency to plug up at the machine. Due to the grid where the hose connects. Also I have only used it from machine to machine. No problems with use on the jointer. Its not as loud as my shop vac but makes a fair bit of noise.


----------



## ABrown (Jun 6, 2010)

So far I just use it on my table saw. I am in the process of putting a dust collection system together. I dont know how it will do on the long runs. Its rated for 500cfm, I think if I put enough blast gates in the system that it will do fine, and if not I will get a bigger one. Its not really all that loud, and I am using the 4" flex hose kit that Grizzly offers. I don't have a jointer or planer so I don't know how it would do larger wood chips.


----------



## freidasdad (Mar 22, 2010)

Gregn I had the same problem with my delta DC…..I just cut the grid out and had no problems since with clogging on either the planer or joiner….I was worried about the hose connection and not being able to tighten the hose clamp….never encountered any problem there either…


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

"I have a dust deputy and a shop vac… how would you think this compares?
Have you used it with a planer? I'd love something a little stronger with a small footprint.
Ellen"

Ellen, a 1hp device will collect almost all the stuff from the planer. I have mine hooked up to it and it does a good job. Like in your other blog though remember that you have to have all other gates closed and shouldn't have your hose much more than about 10 ft from vac to planer.


----------

